# Another Talent Baker



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Just out of the oven~~What ya Think?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Oddly looks a lot like a mushroom.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

target ? :rofl:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I make many breads.. Have been for 40 yrs..For this MushRoom effect I used a small crock~Greased the inside with crisco..Placed bread dough in the crock & let rise

Bake @ 350* for 25 minutes..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Potato rolls I made from scratch for Thanksgiving



Real men dont eat quiche but you can have all the queechie you want. Japapeno and becon!



Greavous out.....


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hot dang! That jalapeno & bacon quiche looks to die for!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> Hot dang! That jalapeno & bacon quiche looks to die for!


Heaven in, Hell out..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> > Hot dang! That jalapeno & bacon quiche looks to die for!
> ...


Nah man, jalapeno's are weak sauce.

I've got 3 plants full of Carolina Reapers, 2 plants of Bhut Jolika and 4 Habanero plants fruiting right now.

Carolina Reaper : *1,500,000 - 2,000,000* Scoville Heat Units (Number #1 World record holder)

Bhut Jolika : 855,000 - 1,463,700 Scoville Heat Units (Number #3 World record holder)

Habanero : 100,000 - 350,000 Scolville Heat Units

Jalapeno : 3,500 - 8,000 Scolville Heat Units

A single Carolina Reaper in 2 gallons of beef & bean chilli is too hot for most people


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Just out of the oven~~What ya Think?


Mushroom cloud bread - What's not to love


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Im a big pepper fan and have several types on hand most times. Jalapeno are inconsistent in my book heat wise. This summer here in Texas we had these rather large jalapenos on offer at the store but they were not hot in my book. Once in a while one would almost kill you but overall not hot. I like serrano is my favorate. consistant sting no matter what.

Bump up the bacon level 3x, saute some onion and garlic and mix it into the cream cheese along with some of the bacon. Otherwise...



Sorry about the thread jacking... how was the bread?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Onion, garlic, bacon, cheese, bacon, bacon.... Stop it! I'm sooo hungry right now 

I'm really into making my own hot sauces. Not the 'oh that's hot' type, the 'arrrrrrrrrghhhhh' type


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friends I do not mind you people showing your food creations in this post...I am glad to see some really ..I am also a Chef as well...

As for my self I only buy the main staples I need..I do canning & Vaccum sealing for storage....Even make a few meals Deyhdrated for weekend back packing adventures..I do not need a Frig..I Can my Butter call Ghee then...can chicken..Pork..Beef...Roast my own coffee beans..then hand ground for fresh coffee brewing

I use a french press to make coffee..some times a Ibex for aribic or turkish coffee.....Cheers my friends~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Interesting 

It was not that long ago that I tried my first 'cryovac' beef. Now normally, if someone had told me they were serving up some 6 month old beef that was stored at room temp, I'd have laughed and headed to the nearest burger joint.

A lot of apologies were made that night as I devoured some of the nicest beef I had ever had. Cooked for about 10 hours in a camp stove, it literally melted in my mouth with an explosion of flavour. Yes. Sometimes food can be better than s*x. Have you ever eaten beef that pulled away from the bone just by looking at it ? I have. It was amazing.

Tell me more about this 'French Press' for coffee ? As a hard core caffeine lover, this really grabbed my attention!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hrawk: There are many styles of french press's,,.I also Have a Mini expresso makes 2oz of coffee...You may like a small Moka pot..

The best way would to be do a google search for the coffee items...you can find good deals at the bay place.....

Now as for a french press it is a cylinder with a top that has a rod & screen....you grind the coffee beans add the grounds into the french press cylinder(empty)

Boil your water.you want 185* degree's temp for the water...use filtered water...once it has came to 185* degree's pour water it in to the cylindler 1" from the top of the lid. ..Now the top with the rod & screen has to be up to the top lid..just slide the screen attachment just to your water no more..screw the lid on..wait 6 minutes..

when the time is up..slowly push the rod down till it stops...pour your coffee in to your cup~~Enjoy AKA Oldmiser

I will take a photo of the mini expreso if intrested...makes only 1~ 2oz tiny cup. I love this for ultra packing for weekends


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I grow bhuts & Trinidad scorpions, I LOVE hot...I was referring to the egg...


Hrawk said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Hrawk said:
> ...


----------

